

Siri suggest Lumia 900 as best cellphone ever. - karora
http://mynokiablog.com/2012/05/11/siri-thinks-you-should-get-a-lumia-900-in-cyan/

======
yread
Siri probably just uses
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=what%27s+the+best+cellp...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=what%27s+the+best+cellphone+ever)
. Still it's pretty funny

